

Are flamingos pink because they eat shrimps? (2001) - pif
http://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/2305/are-flamingos-pink-because-they-eat-shrimps

======
pif
For once, an article title that defies Betteridge's law!

~~~
dalke
If you look in the archive you'll see that many of the questions are answered
with "yes". Perhaps a qualified yes, but still a yes.

"Is animal testing still common?" \- "So yes, animal testing is, unlike the
animals themselves, alive and well."

"Is there a case for legalizing prostitution?" \- "We need to protect the
women involved to the extent we can and not just drive them underground. If
that means decriminalization plus inspections, licensing, and other
bureaucratic accoutrements, spare me the moralizing — that's what we should
do."

"Has anyone gotten hurt or killed following bad GPS directions?" \- "A
Senegalese man driving through Spain wasn’t so lucky. He was following GPS
directions at night when the road just ended, his passenger said later. He
drove into a lake and drowned."

While I think more are answered with "no", it's not rare enough to be a
shocking surprise.

